# Oyster knife



## sharpeblades (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is an Oyster shucking knife i just finished up for a Woody'd member -Stag & Brown canvas micarta


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW! That's a work of art right there. Beautiful. 
Somebody's gonna be a happy camper.


----------



## Stewcat (Nov 2, 2011)

That thing is nice!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2011)

That's just to purty to shuck oysters with. Nice.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice combination of materials


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

That is a beautiful knife


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 2, 2011)

Stag looks good with the canvas - nice job RT!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Nov 2, 2011)

I like the choice of handle material RT, looks good!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice but I'd be reluctant to use it.  Just a shame it's so dang purdy!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen and ladys


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2011)

Great work sir. Beautiful combination of materials.


----------



## Norm357 (Nov 3, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## steve campbell (Nov 4, 2011)

That is one great looking knife.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 7, 2011)

Steve thank you sir


----------



## valkrod (Feb 3, 2012)

I would like to purchase an  oyster knife with a turquoise type handle with the same design and finish as the pic on this posting.   Please advise as to cost and time to build.
Thanks
Ken 904-879-3111


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 3, 2012)

Another great looking knife, "Love the Dovetails".  Good Job.

John I.


----------



## Shug (Feb 3, 2012)

Love that handle, Have him bring a couple bushels by to test it out


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you John & Shug


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! She's beautiful....great work RT..


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 8, 2012)

Hank; thank you sir


----------



## NEGADUCK (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice knife!


----------



## bross07 (Feb 16, 2012)

Could you send me a price of one just like that please sir?


----------

